# CA Glue



## BMac (26 Jan 2009)

I want to buy some large bottles of CA glue but I don't want to spend a load of money on rubbish. There is a site on Ebay selling '5 STAR' glue. Can anyone recommend them?

Thanks, 
Brendan


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Jan 2009)

For general use I get 5 for a pound in the cheapo shop. I also have some of the Zap as well for more heavy use. It all seems to work for me.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (26 Jan 2009)

BMac":1o5lu42e said:


> I want to buy some large bottles of CA glue but I don't want to spend a load of money on rubbish. There is a site on Ebay selling '5 STAR' glue. Can anyone recommend them?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brendan



Yes I use '5 Star' Brand, and find it excellent, especially if you get a supply of the throw away fine nozzles to use with the bottles, apart from the increased control of application it avoids the annoying " stuck cap" that is so easy to achieve with some other systems.


----------



## BMac (27 Jan 2009)

Thank you Pete and Chas,

I have been using the cheapie stuff but got a poor lot last time and decided to try something different, I'll give the 5Star a go so that I have reliable glue but I'll also give the cheapie stuff another try in a few months time. You can't have too much glue.

Again, thanks,

Brendan


----------



## TEP (27 Jan 2009)

Hi *Brendan*.

I can't recommend 5 Star Adhesives highly enough, top quality. Trouble with buying the cheap tubes and so on is that you can't get the different thickness's for different jobs, and they don't have any shelf life.
I'm using 5 Star that is almost a year old, and as good as the day I bought it.

Can also recommend the CA glues sold by Chestnut finishes. Have used some and couldn't tell the difference from 5 Star. Again top quality.


----------



## gidon (27 Jan 2009)

I can also recommend 5 star for the quality of their glue, but wasn't very impressed with the bottles / packaging they came in - all 3 bottles I ordered had some damage to them. All came on different orders!

I've also found this Bondloc stuffpretty good - and cheap! You only have to spend £10 with Toolstation to get next day delivery free.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## duncanh (27 Jan 2009)

The problem I have with larger bottles is that my CA glues have sometimes gone off (even decent brands) and so I end up throwing away part of the bottle. 
These days I tend to buy smaller bottles and accept that I'll be paying a little bit more.
I use a variety of makes from cheap ones from bargain shops, Zap from turning shops and stuff from RC model shops.

I don't use a huge amount so perhaps that's why it's occasionally going off.


----------



## BMac (27 Jan 2009)

Thank you Tam, Gidon and Duncan,

I didn't use much glue so little cheap bottles were OK but I want to try some natural edge work and I'm going to have to do some glueing to keep bark on so I want something reliable.

All the advice is greatly appreciated.

Brendan


----------



## duncanh (28 Jan 2009)

Brendan - don't assume that you'll be glueing bark on. If the wood/bark is in good enough condition it's perfectly possible that the bark will stay on throughout the turning process. It's very rare that I have to resort to gluing.

To help bark retention make the outside cuts in the bark area in the opposite direction that normal. ie. up hill. This ensures that the bark is supported during the cut and as long as you have a sharp tool you should get a good enough finish.


----------



## BMac (28 Jan 2009)

Thank you Duncan.


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Jan 2009)

A lot of the stuff I turn has bark left on it. Follow Duncans instructions and 9 times out of 10 it'll stay on. I also use a lot of diluted sealer though as this seems to toughen it up a bit. 

Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (29 Jan 2009)

duncanh":3llyq5wg said:


> The problem I have with larger bottles is that my CA glues have sometimes gone off (even decent brands) and so I end up throwing away part of the bottle.
> I don't use a huge amount so perhaps that's why it's occasionally going off.



Superglue keeps ages, I've had a bottle of 5 stars gel for well over a year(I use it for propagating coral by glueing pieces onto rock in my reef aquarium). I think it only goes off in the bottle if you get bits in it, i.e dip sticks etc in to get glue out, same goes for crusty blocked nozzles.

JT


----------



## tekno.mage (29 Jan 2009)

duncanh":35fnw9mb said:


> The problem I have with larger bottles is that my CA glues have sometimes gone off (even decent brands) and so I end up throwing away part of the bottle.
> .



Superglue (even opened bottles) keeps a lot longer if you keep it in the fridge (not freezer). As JT mentioned make sure you don't contaminate any glue remaining in the bottle with dust or bits and wipe the nozzle before putting the cap back on. I have some that's several years old and it still works although is somewhat thicker and gloopier than when it was new!

tekno.mage


----------

